# Lemond Triomphe Ultimate Tete questions...



## TheRedMiata (Sep 8, 2005)

All,

My LBS has a demo Triomphe Ultimate Tete on sale and was looking to purchase it but still have some questions:

1) How is the handling twitchy or stable? Especially going downhill? Can you take your hands off and ride without too much adjustment?
2) Any issues that you have experienced so far on the frame itself?
3) Comfort?
4) Stiffness?

I'm currently riding a Colnago C-40 before the bstays came out and was in the market for a new frame. The Triomphe is packaged with SRAM Force and Bontrager Aeolus 5.0. I'll be selling the Force (I'm using Campy) and the Aeolus probably. I did a demo ride but it was on a flat street so my impressions were little if any.

Thanks,

Ian in SD


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*TdC*

I held out for a frameset because I would have replaced everything that LeMond bolted on to the off-the-rack bike.

Record QS (Square taper BB/cranks), Ritchie WCS stem, KForce Compact bar, Masterpiece post, Speedplay, 'My Build' wheels (DT 240S/Velocity Aeroheads/CXRays shown alternate with White H1/Aeroheads/CXRays) and the saddles alternate between Taupe (shown) and Aliante. Weighs in at 15.7 lbs (57cm, varies a bit w/ config).

Neutral handling (neither stable nor twitchy), vertically plush, so-so lateral stiffness at the back, a bit stiffer up front. I wouldn't call it a sprinter's bike.

For the SoCal locals: Down Imperial Highway in Anaheim Hills, max speed was just a tick over 65 mi/hr. I've done that descent many times on several bikes; this ride I had a favorable breeze (sounds better than I'm fatter than....)

The head tube runs tall for the frame size (57cm/19.1cm). No problems or idiosyncrasies to mention; it built up without a hitch.

I'd recommend the frameset, but I don't care for the way LeMond builds up the bike. ****/5...


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

*My Tete impressions-*

Like Bixe I built mine from the frame up. I think that the Sram Force is a capable group, I just prefer Dura-ace. As for the other parts this is how I went.

Group- Dura-ace
Bars- FSA SLK Compact 
Stem- FSA OS115
Saddle- Fizik Aliante braided carbon
Seatpost- Thomson Masterpiece
Wheels- Zipp 404s
Tires- Schwalbe Ultremos
Fork- Swapped for a Bontrager XXX Light.

Even with the relatively heavy Zipps the bike weighs 15.9lbs complete as pictured in a size 55cm.

1) I find the handling to be very stable, I can sit up with hands off the bars without any problem, unless the crosswinds on the wheels is too much. Only had mine at around 46mph and it was very stable.

2) No issues with the frame at all. I have close to 2k miles on mine so far.

3) I find the geometry and frame design to be very comfortable. 

4) I think that the frame is stiff enough where it needs to be and compliant where needed as well. I don't have any power transfer issues on sprints and I am not fatigued by road buzz either.


----------



## TheRedMiata (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the response everyone! I've tried to find just the frameset but I have yet to locate one available much less be able to acquire one from the factory (possibly due to the dropping of Lemond by Trek). I'll stopby the store again and check it out one more time.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

It should be more stable and is "comfort" oriented with the tall headtubes.


----------

